# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [POESIE] Ode a l'ordinateur

## DavidDeTroyes

Ordinateur tu me cause
Mais tu es bien une chose
Ordinateur tu m'angoisse
Mais ca ne laisse pas de trace
Ordinateur tu est lent
Mais qu'est ce qu'il te prend
Ordinateur, je ne t'aime plus
car tu sent du cul...


Non, j'ai rien fum mais c'est un tremplin pour tous les pouets amateurs. But du jeu : pas plus de 10 lignes, que ca rime et sujet libre !

----------


## hamster

Jolie carte graphique,
Ton anti-crnelage
Adoucit les images
Et pour mes FPS
Tu es une desse,
Un lment magique

(et en vers de 6 pieds s'il vous plait)

 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## hamster

Le hamster a des dents
Pour croquer plein de graines
Le peteur a des vents
Qui ont mauvaise haleine
Prends un efferalgan
Si tu as la migraine
Avec ce mauvais temps
Enfile un pull en laine

 ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::  je suis bon ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Ma grand-mre en mange
Mon chat les deguste
Les miens sont etranges
mais de loin les plus robustes
Y'as vraiment qu'les coups de poing
Qui, dans la vie, sont biens !

Y'as du combat !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Nous etions fou et amoureux
Nous etions un tous bien heureux
Tu me regardait de tes yeux d'anges
de ce regard qui derange
Je t'ai coller contre moi
tes doigts contre mes bras
et enfin je t'ai dit
"tu pu d'la gueule, cherie !"

----------


## hamster

Le capitaine Haddock
Et le vieux Tournesol
Avient un trs gros stock
De bouteilles d'alcool
Au fin fond du chateau
Appel Moulinsart
Goutrent les pinards              ::chin:: 
Et gerbrent leurs boyaux        ::vomi::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Au village des schtroumpfs
Le plus petit des schtroumpfs
Avait un grand schtroumpf
pour un si petit schtroumpf

Un jour ce schtroumpf
vint voir le grand schtroumpf
et lui montra ses schtroumpfs
et ce fut fini de son schtroumpf

 ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Ok j'ai trich...  ::D: 

La belle au bois dormant
avait tellement les crocs
que le prince charmant
servit un soir de diner

Ce soir la, blanche neige
avait malicieusement pouss
les 7 nains dans un piege
pour pouvoir les manger

la moral de cette histoire
je vous le dit
il ne faut pas croire
ce qu'un conte dit

----------

